# Modifier 8P



## lbuchillon (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone know when exactly does the modifier 8P apply? 

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BenCrocker (Nov 5, 2014)

I found this online.
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j5macpartb/resources/modifiers/modifier-pqrs.shtml


----------

